# Murder Victim Stabbed 25-30 Times & Shot in Head



## Big Don (Jul 1, 2009)

*Murder Victim Stabbed 25-30 Times & Shot in Head*
Reported by: _KNWA Staff_
_Wednesday, Jul 1, 2009 @11:11am_
 	EXCERPT
	Fayetteville police Chief Greg Tabor today released information regarding the internal investigation into the death of Jill Ulmer.

Per police department policy, an internal investigation is completed after a deadly force incident resulting in serious physical injury or death. The internal investigation revealed Corporal Chris Scherrey, a 6-1/2 year veteran of the department, and Officer Ken Willyard, a 4 year veteran of the department, responded to 2182 N. Leverett Avenue, #15, after the police department received a 911 emergency call from Ms. Jill Ulmer. 
    Ms. Ulmer reported she had obtained an order of protection against a former boyfriend, Ricky Ray Anderson, whom she had just seen on the parking lot walking toward her apartment. Ms. Ulmer reported Anderson appeared to have been carrying something. The officers reported that, while approaching the apartment on foot, they both saw and heard the door loudly slam shut followed by screams from within.
<<SNIP>>
    Each officer reported observing a man matching the description Ms. Ulmer had provided on the floor behind the living room couch. The officer believed the suspect was punching Ms. Ulmer as they heard her screams and saw her arms and legs flailing above the edge of the couch as she attempted to defend herself.
<<SNIP>>
 Both officers then drew their service weapons and shot at the man in an attempt to stop the assault.
    The officer stated the suspect could be seen "bobbing up and down" as he continued to repeatedly stab Ms. Ulmer. The officers attempted to shoot over the couch at the suspect who was in constant motion. The officers continued  to shoot until they observed the suspect roll away from his original position; a total of nine shots were fired. The officers believed the suspect might have been struck. Making full entry into the apartment by way of the window, the officers discovered the suspect sitting on the floor near Ms. Ulmer; a knife was lying nearby as well.
    The State Medical Examiner's Office released a preliminary report indicating Ms. Ulmer's cause of death was 25-30 stab wounds found on her body and a gunshot would to the head. A forensic examination of the officer's service weapons will have to be completed in an attempt to determine which weapon fired the bullet striking Ms. Ulmer. It was further revealed one knife wound had severed a major artery in Ms. Ulmer's abdomen that would have caused her death within minutes.
END EXCERPT
So, the cops her with the round to the head, and insured a NOT GUILTY verdict for murder...


> It was further revealed one knife wound had severed a major artery in Ms. Ulmer's abdomen that would have caused her death within minutes.


. 
I wonder how far away the couch was. They were firing at the suspect who was ON TOP of the victim. 
That's some great police work there, Lou.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 2, 2009)

It would be hard to imagine ANYONE surviving 25-30 knife wounds, particularly those inflicted with the amount of force applied by the suspect according to officers. Shooting the victim (to me) was definitely accidental and in someways a mercy had she still been living even after the first dozen stabs. The terror, pain, deep shock her system must've been experiencing at the time would've been horrifying. 
I can see the stand point that the officers should've taken more steps to enter the premises and shot the suspect at a closer range, (hitting center mass enough times to put him down...) it's reasonable to assume that one of the officer's bullets passed through the suspect and struck the stabbing victim's head, of course depending upon the angle of the shot. 
Taken in consideration of the officer's stand-point actually witnessing this brutal crime take place in front of them and the suspect's refusal to stop, I'd guess I'd unload my clip(s) into him as well.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 2, 2009)

As much as I agree with your sentiment, from what the article said, which is, as always only one side, it sounds like the two cops seriously screwed the pooch.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 2, 2009)

This is just a sad, star crossed Charlie-Foxtrot any way you cut it


----------

